# Exciting Finals!



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I have to hand it to the WNBA, they sure did have any exciting Finals series, something the NBA has not been able to produce as of late.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Yeah... I can say that I don't really watch the WNBA but this was actually an entertaining game and series...


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*R2 > L2*

YEAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Awesome! Not only did they win, but Ruth Riley ate up Lisa Leslie, and then Lisa Leslie fouled out. One of the most exciting WNBA games EVER. For the first time, I actually had more than zero people watching it with me. I actually had the entire household watching the game (theres a total of 5 of us).

It was great to see Cheryl Ford in her father's arms.

GO SHOCK!! 

STuart


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

That was quite an end to the storybook season for the Shock. 

Ruth Riley was awesome in this series. I wonder what Lisa Leslie will have to say about her tomorrow.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> That was quite an end to the storybook season for the Shock.
> 
> Ruth Riley was awesome in this series. I wonder what Lisa Leslie will have to say about her tomorrow.


Hey Lisa Leslie, who can't stop you again?? Oh wait, you can't stop Ruth Riley. 

YOU GOT TOASTED!

Keep your trap shut you arrogant jerk, and pass the advice along to Tameka Dixon too while you are at it.

Stuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

What a freaking game....

I don't care if you don't like women's hoops, whatever, that was one HELL of a game. 

Here is a pic of the NEW trophy at THREE CHAMPIONSHIP DRIVE.

I loved being at that game!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

And for my fellow Portland Fire Fans, here is Stacey Thomas in the locker room celebrating her championship!


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> What a freaking game....
> 
> I don't care if you don't like women's hoops, whatever, that was one HELL of a game.
> ...


Thats awesome GR, I am quite jealous of you. 

When I saw the game (I only saw half because I was busy at work) I felt like I did when I was still living in Michigan when the Pistons won it. What a crowd! What an unbelievable game. When Nolan hit that three, I went absolutely nuts.

One of my old friends was able to go and called me (knowing that I am a freak for the WNBA) he said it was crazy in the palace.

He was all up in arms about Detroit not getting any calls in the game, this is coming from a guy that couldn't give two shakes about the WNBA... apparently he seems to be a fan now.

Checking around the forums, it seems like this game really won over some men... I hope so.

Stuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

It was a great game to attend Stuart! I really enjoyed it which is WHY I am still awake at 3 AM posting about it!!! WOO FREAKING HOO!!!! LA in DONE! Detroit WINS the WNBA championship.

Ruth Riley was absolutely inspiring. Swin Cash quietly was one assist away from a triple-double and was always putting her team FIRST, Deanna Nolan is ROCK solid when it comes to pressure... and, at the end of the game...when Cheryl Ford ran and jumped into Daddy's arms (even though I am NO Karl Malone fan), I got choked up. After just wanting her Dad to acknowledge her for the first 17 years of her life, in a HUGE moment like this, she ran to her Daddy's arms to celebrate, her capacity to forgive is incredible and I admire him for admitting his mistakes and taking responsibility for his children after all these years. She was finally, Daddy's little girl. BUT - don't think that will last for long. She was asked what she planned to say to her old man if she WON a CHAMPIONSHIP RING - she said she planned to DISH OUT LOADS OF SMACK. She planned tell him he could borrow her CHAMPIONSHIP RING - since she got one in year one, and he is twenty years into his career without a ring!


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

OMG! IM SOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY! DTROIT PLAYED LIKE CHAMPIONS YESTERDAY! IT WAS SO CUTE TO SEE CHERYL IN HER DAD ARMS. ATLEAST DETRIOT WILL KNOW HOW TO ACT LIKE CHAMPIONS! I HATE TO ADMIT IT BUT IM KINDA ROOTING FOR DETRIOT NEXT YEAR IN THE FINALS!

TRUE COMET FAN.......LOL


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> One of my old friends was able to go and called me (knowing that I am a freak for the WNBA) he said it was crazy in the palace.


This buoys my feeling that refereeing looks worse in the arena than it does on television. I thought that game could have served as a model for how pro basketball games ought to be called. They gave Lisa Leslie a little leeway when she was down to her last foul, but they weren't afraid to blow the whistle, otherwise. There were no phantom calls to send "superstars" to the line - not Leslie, not Dixon, and no homecourt favoritism for the Shock, either. 

That was a great, great game. When LA was up by three, though, I have to admit my faith faltered. Happy to see class players like Ruth Riley and Swin Cash get rewarded.


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

*Go Detroit!*

Congrats Detroit Shock  

2003 WNBA Champions  



anyone record the game?


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Yep, I recorded the game!


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> Yep, I recorded the game!


How much to get a copy of it??

Stuart??


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I can't do that... you know, sell copies that the rights belong to ESPN and the WNBA. Send me a PM and we can talk about our options.


----------

